# Deuter Streamer Befestigung



## Flamingonuss (21. Oktober 2012)

Servus!

Ich habe schon google und die hiesige Suchfunktion bemüht, finde aber nix.
Seit kurzem habe ich ein 3L Deuter Streamer und bin an sich sehr zufrieden. Leider
bin ich mir bei der Befestigung unsicher: Es gibt da ja verschiedene Plastiköffnungen oben und die orangefarbene ist mittig. Das passt jedoch nicht zur Halterung von meinem Deuter Trans Alpine Rucksack. Die Halterungen am weißen Plastik selbst sind mir jedoch zu unsicher, ich fürchte die reissen ab und den Beutel kaputt.

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## pelue67 (21. Oktober 2012)

??? Irgendwie verstehe ich die Frage nicht ganz. Willst Du den Beutel im Rucksack fixieren?

Einfach in das Rückenfach im Trans Alpine stecken und gut. Da muss nichts fixiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. Oktober 2012)

anderer rucksack: cross air exp, da passt die aufhängung richtig


----------



## Flamingonuss (22. Oktober 2012)

Hm ich habs jetzt ohne Fixierung probiert und es ging.
Ich dachte mir  nur: Wenn es eine Halterung im Rucksack gibt und ich vom gleichen (jaja  Source ich weiß) Hersteller eine Trinkblase mit Halterung kaufe, dass  es dann passt


----------



## schurwald-biker (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457109


----------



## tschingol (1. August 2013)

WeiÃ eigentlich jemand fÃ¼r was die transparente Zusatzlasche mit den groÃen Ãsen und dem Schlitz gut ist? Ich kann da keinen Mehrwert erkennen, bzw. einen Nutzenâ¦


----------



## Geißlein (2. August 2013)

Also meine Deuter Rucksäcke (Deuter TransAlpin und Guide 45+) haben an dem Fach für die Trinkblase eine orangene Klettbandlasche um die Trinkblase "aufzuhängen". Die Klettbandlasche wird durch die Öse in dem orangenen Kunststoffverschlussschieber durchgefädelt.

Verstehe aber auch die Frage nicht so ganz.


----------



## Paincake (2. August 2013)

Also mein Vaude hat z.B. auch einen Orangenen Klett der genau so breit ist wie der Schlitz in der Weißen Lasche. Da häng ich die Blase immer dran auf. Klappt prima.


----------



## Air-Wastl (2. August 2013)

In meinem Vaude Rucksack hab ich so eine einschubtasche wo die Blase rein kommt. Die eiße Lasche lege ich dann über den Rand der der Innentasche sodas die Blase nicht zusammen sacken kann. Braucht man dann nicht am
orangenen Ding aufhängen.

Vielleicht gibt es ein Tool wo man die Löcher der weissen Lasche durchfädeln 
kann damit die bei der aufbewahrung zu Hause geöffnet bleibt und die
rest Feuchtigkeit raus kann.

MFG Wastl

Edit sagt: Es ist ein Haltegriff sie du hier:


----------



## hdh (8. August 2013)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> In meinem Vaude Rucksack hab ich so eine einschubtasche wo die Blase rein kommt. Die eiße Lasche lege ich dann über den Rand der der Innentasche sodas die Blase nicht zusammen sacken kann. Braucht man dann nicht am
> orangenen Ding aufhängen.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ein Tool wo man die Löcher der weissen Lasche durchfädeln
> ...




Man kann den orangen Verschlussschieber durch die beiden Löcher schieben, um sie offen zu halten.
Mache ich aber nicht, ich trockne die Blase mit einem Geschirrtuch ab.


----------



## Deleted263252 (10. August 2013)

Hi, möchte mich hier noch einhängen: wofür soll denn die Schlaufe am rechten Träger sein? Es findet sich nirgendwo ein Hinweis....



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (10. August 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Hi, möchte mich hier noch einhängen: wofür soll denn die Schlaufe am rechten Träger sein? Es findet sich nirgendwo ein Hinweis....
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deleted263252 (10. August 2013)

Also doch für das Trinkventil. Hatte ich vermutet... gibt's das Bild bei Deuter? Hab ic dort nicht gesehen oder übersehen. Danke!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## herbert2010 (10. August 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Also doch für das Trinkventil. Hatte ich vermutet... gibt's das Bild bei Deuter? Hab ic dort nicht gesehen oder übersehen. Danke!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


 
google


----------



## QTrotter (10. August 2013)

BeeHopper schrieb:


> Hi, möchte mich hier noch einhängen: wofür soll denn die Schlaufe am rechten Träger sein? Es findet sich nirgendwo ein Hinweis....


Ich nehme an, du weißt, dass das ein Verschluß (Brustgurt) ist.
Die "Schlaufe" ist dafür, dass der Gurt nicht komplett fest ist. Der hintere Teil ist Gummi, wenn du am Gurt ziehst, geht das solange, bis die Schlaufe aufeinander liegt, dann stoppt der feste Riemen den Gummi.


----------



## Deleted263252 (10. August 2013)

Brustgurt ist klar 

Die Funktion der Schlaufe nur nicht (gewesen)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------

